# [SOLVED] Firmware version or date?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, got a bit of confusing output from the Intel microcode tool. SHould I go for the newest firmware (2015-08-02) or the highest revision?

```

selected microcodes:

  063/001: sig 0x00010670, pf_mask 0x80, 2007-02-09, rev 0x0005, size 4096

  064/001: sig 0x00010671, pf_mask 0x80, 2007-03-29, rev 0x0106, size 4096

  064/002: sig 0x00010671, pf_mask 0x44, 2007-03-29, rev 0x0106, size 4096

  064/003: sig 0x00010671, pf_mask 0x10, 2007-03-29, rev 0x0106, size 4096

  064/004: sig 0x00010671, pf_mask 0x01, 2007-03-29, rev 0x0106, size 4096

  065/001: sig 0x00010674, pf_mask 0x80, 2007-07-20, rev 0x0405, size 4096

  065/002: sig 0x00010674, pf_mask 0x44, 2007-06-08, rev 0x0404, size 4096

  065/003: sig 0x00010674, pf_mask 0x10, 2007-06-08, rev 0x0404, size 4096

  065/004: sig 0x00010674, pf_mask 0x01, 2007-06-08, rev 0x0404, size 4096

  066/001: sig 0x00010676, pf_mask 0x91, 2015-08-02, rev 0x0612, size 4096

  066/002: sig 0x00010676, pf_mask 0x54, 2008-01-19, rev 0x060c, size 4096

  066/003: sig 0x00010676, pf_mask 0x44, 2010-09-29, rev 0x060f, size 4096

  066/004: sig 0x00010676, pf_mask 0x40, 2015-08-02, rev 0x0612, size 4096

  066/005: sig 0x00010676, pf_mask 0x04, 2015-08-02, rev 0x0612, size 4096

  067/001: sig 0x00010677, pf_mask 0x10, 2015-08-02, rev 0x070d, size 4096

  067/002: sig 0x00010677, pf_mask 0x01, 2007-10-26, rev 0x0701, size 4096

  068/001: sig 0x0001067a, pf_mask 0xb1, 2015-07-29, rev 0x0a0e, size 8192

  068/002: sig 0x0001067a, pf_mask 0x44, 2015-07-29, rev 0x0a0e, size 8192

```

As you can see, 67 offers a newer date by three days, but 68 offers a higher revision. Which should I be using?

----------

## Jaglover

You should use the one that matches your CPU, we have multiple threads here about it.

----------

## P.Kosunen

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode

```
# iucode_tool -S

iucode_tool: system has processor(s) with signature 0x000806e9
```

```
# iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/*

...

microcode bundle 170: /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/06-8e-09

...

selected microcodes:

  170/001: sig 0x000806e9, pf_mask 0xc0, 2018-03-24, rev 0x008e, size 98304

  171/001: sig 0x000806ea, pf_mask 0xc0, 2018-05-15, rev 0x0096, size 98304

  172/001: sig 0x000806eb, pf_mask 0xc0, 2018-02-11, rev 0x0084, size 98304
```

Whatever signature "iucode_tool -S" tells you.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, it just clicked. I thought that "-S" showed minimal info and then "-S -l" listed only compatible firmwares. I see now that the first shows me my signature and the second lists all it thinks are compatible, but I have to compare signatures. My thought process was that the latter command would only list firmware which would work, not which wouldn't.

----------

